# Glimpse of Canada will get you stoked



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you for making my monday that much better


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for this, put a big smile on my face


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I think this just convinced me to take a 4 hour drive to Killington this weekend for 2 open trails. Thanks. :yahoo:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

my only crit, my stock crit, is the soundtrack is so damn vanilla...so i just mute it and play my own noise


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

i find that's the case with about 90% of snowboard movies/edits


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

AAAhhh. That video was much needed after dealing with a shitty customer. Thanks!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Damn! Vid doesn't want to play on my work comp... It worked yesterday! I was planning on watching this at lunch!

edit: Got it working!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

right from that very first drop, the bs180, they had me..gotta see it all though, 25:00 to the end is my fav part
_
so many_ good riders these day, ones i've never heard of, it's crazy


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

hahaha thats exactly what kept me watching.. huge bs 180!! such a bawwwssss


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I need to go wipe off my chin. Thanks for posting that up.


----------

